# Aqua ferns and other plants



## WickedEdges (Jun 8, 2010)

So I'm fairly new to aquarium planting and I just bought some aqua ferns and some unknown plants at Petco for my tank. In addition to adding some sneaky snails to my tank, I've also just done some research and found out from plantgeek.net that the fern is not a true aquarium plant and will slowly rot and die in my tank. Is this true? And if so, the why the hell do they have tanks of this stuff at Petco for SALE?!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

WickedEdges said:


> So I'm fairly new to aquarium planting and I just bought some aqua ferns and some unknown plants at Petco for my tank. In addition to adding some sneaky snails to my tank, I've also just done some research and found out from plantgeek.net that the fern is not a true aquarium plant and will slowly rot and die in my tank. Is this true? And if so, the why the hell do they have tanks of this stuff at Petco for SALE?!


*Petco and Petsmart doesnt get to pick out which plants to choose from. When they recieve shipments, they recieve a bundle of plants at once whether or not they are aquatic plants or not. We all dealt with the same thing once. Its better to just plant your aqua fern in a pot with soil instead of in your aquarium. Or better yet, return it and get something else. They have some nice swords and anubias nana's for sale there. *


----------



## WickedEdges (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm I see. Well I'm not sure if they have a return policy, but I will try. Thanks for the reply. Do you know of any ferns that are true aquatic plants?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*There are 2 plants that I can think of that look like ferns and its the Water Sprite and Wisteria. You can look into those. They are quite easy to grow too. Also fast growers.*


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't worry, I think everyone on here at one time or another has bought plants for thier aquariums that weren't actually for aquariums. I know I have a couple that are now in pots around the house. Sneaky chain stores with thier unknowledgable staff!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Two ferns that are truely aquatic are Java (many varieties) and Bolbitis.


----------



## WickedEdges (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with some Java moss as it's native to the area where my future puffers are from. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

WickedEdges said:


> So I'm fairly new to aquarium planting and I just bought some aqua ferns and some unknown plants at Petco for my tank. In addition to adding some sneaky snails to my tank, I've also just done some research and found out from plantgeek.net that the fern is not a true aquarium plant and will slowly rot and die in my tank. Is this true? And if so, the why the hell do they have tanks of this stuff at Petco for SALE?!


this is a very comon problem.

As far a chain stores go I prefer petsmart where they have the tiered plant only tank not the jell packs.

for my 10g I start with 4-6 anacharis, 4-6 vals, 4 small potted plants and a single amazon sword. I find that (especially the anacharis) combination rapidily conditions the new tank. And the slower growers provide more long term balance and stability.

I also let the tank set for a week to establish the plants and then add a single fish and not add food for a week. then stock up the tank and start feeding a singe flake per day for a few weeks. With platyys I use a male then a couple if females. and have a tankfull of fish in 6 months.

no filter, no circulation, and no water changes as well.

I have found the peat moss in the substrate helps prevent increasing water hardness.

my .02


----------



## aliw (Jun 22, 2010)

I am really disappointed because I just got one of these from petsmart today and put it in my new tank... only to look it up and find that lots of people who have researched it after buying found out it is not truely an underwater plant and will eventually rot and die, and thus mess with the water. Wish petsmart wan't so hyped to mislead someone, the package is labeled "live plants for aquariums". Going to try to return it tomorrow


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Java moss is great but i have had it spread to places that i dont want it to go like my filter intake and what not


----------



## SherriB (Jun 20, 2010)

If you want a true aquatic fern for your tank, get Java ferns - they are also an easy low light plant. You tie them to a piece of wood or rock.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a java fern that is actually tied to nothing, i just put it in the tank and it rooted itself in on the gravel


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

water sprite, also known as oriental water fern or indian water fern, is by far one of the best plants have ever come across. i had a few small plants that came in with fish that the lfs worker called duckweed. i just put the tiny floating plants in my tank and figured they would be food for some hungry fish. not only did they survive the nibbling, but they grew so fast with such incredible roots that i decided to plant it. then within a couple weeks it completely changed form and started to look like a fern, wich prompted me to look it up online. the only downside is that they multiply faster than guppies, just pinch off a three inch leaf and let it float, you will have 15 or so new plants within a week.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

you can return it, all you got to say is I want to return this it's not a true aquarium plant.
best thing to do is to join a aquatic plant club, or go to the swap/trade on plantedtank.net or aquaticplantcentral.com and buy/trade from members there so you know you are getting true aquatic plants. vs trying to tell a petsmarts/petco manger or employee and they don't want to listen when you say these are not aquarium plants. or how about getting shown the door, when a employee oh yeah those neons tetras can go with tiger barbs. or how about oh yeah you need that flourite and this c02 kit to grow this or that plant.... I hate people who just want to make a quick sale.


----------

